# Cleaning question.........



## Snuffy Smith (Dec 9, 2002)

What cleaning agents/methods do you use to get stubborn or burnt food out of a pan? Thanks.


----------



## koibitto (Jul 18, 2011)

I usually fill the pan with water then heat it over the stove until the food is softened.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Vinegar!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I learned here to add salt to the water when soaking/boiling the pot to clean.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I usually add a little baking soda to my boiling pan. This works on drip pans also. Just drop them into a pot of boiling water with the baking soda and it breaks up the burnt on stuff really good.

HTH


----------



## okiemomof3 (Jan 11, 2010)

baking soda paste will get almost anything off!


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

I have not tried it, but I have heard filling the pan with water and adding a fabric softener sheet.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

koibitto said:


> I usually fill the pan with water then heat it over the stove until the food is softened.



me too! scrub a bit, repeat. if it is really bad.. oven cleaner.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

Depending on what type of pan, I've had good luck with ammonia. Usually as a last resort when baking soda, vinegar or soaking hasn't worked. 

I once bought an old fireking loaf pan (it had pretty scroll work on the sides) that had baked on grease all over it. Probably paid about .50 for it, it was so bad. Anyways, I ended up cleaning it by placing it in a heavy duty bag and putting some ammonia in the bag. I think I suspended the pan over the ammonia by using a cake cooler and left the whole thing overnight. The pan cleaned up perfectly and I ended up selling it in a consignment store.

I also had some baked on food on my new gas stove and nothing would budge it. I tried everything and then remembered the ammonia. So I wet a paper towel with ammonia and left it on the stain for about an hour. I was able to remove the build up after doing this to soften the stain.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I fill the pan up past the burnt part with hot water, drop in a fabric softener sheet and let it sit for about an hour. When it's ready to clean I use the fabric softener sheet to clean out the burned food. I never have to scrub pans since I started using this method.


----------



## shebeen (Oct 21, 2011)

Same as getting stubborn burnt on food out of an oven......oven cleaner!


----------

